
Overview of Intel SGX – Part 1, SGX Internals - matt_d
https://blog.quarkslab.com/overview-of-intel-sgx-part-1-sgx-internals.html
======
mhkool
The fact that all SGX instructions are implemented with microcode makes it
insecure since microcode can be overwritten and the process using the enclave
will never know it.

